# Today's callout:)!



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

These are real cuties, love callouts like this! Some were still consuming the afterbirth as I arrived. And one of the new mum.


----------



## Tristan (Feb 29, 2012)

jeez how many did she squeeze out?


----------



## Jande (Feb 29, 2012)

Aww cute! I bet that made your day. Also, I didn't know they had so many each time or is this an unusual case?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

16 bubs all told, but I believe they often have more (up to25?).


----------



## JrFear (Feb 29, 2012)

geeessee how do they fit them all in!
love seeing baby bluies!


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 29, 2012)

why would you want them relocated? some ppl


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 29, 2012)

Sometimes you have to relocate them away from the family pet dog or cat.

Sometimes the punter is just so phobic they want/need you to take it away.

Im sure you have a great spot to take them to Richard.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 29, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing Manda... why would you get a call out about something as awesome as blueies in your garden???


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Sometimes you have to relocate them away from the family pet dog or cat.
> 
> Sometimes the punter is just so phobic they want/need you to take it away.
> 
> Im sure you have a great spot to take them to Richard.



Spot on, Baz, cats (5) and the family Yorkie Terrier were already "hovering" about the shed where the mum was giving birth and none of the cats belonged to the householder. The caller was a great guy, who's now looking to join our snake team! His little boy cried when I took the babies away and dispersed them at our 20 hectare, cat/dog free Woodland Centre.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 29, 2012)

job well done varanus sounds like he did the right thing in calling you just in case the cats and dogs got some


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 29, 2012)

Never get sick of seeing newborn bluies


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 29, 2012)

Might build me a "Woodland Centre" pit Richard!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd like to see that! I thought your yard was a Woodland Centre already, Nigel?!


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 29, 2012)

Im going to offend a lot of people but relocate the dogs and cats! Those babies are beautiful! I'd be the crazy old lizard lady!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 29, 2012)

The caller really wanted to "relocate" a few of the cats, but his young son was watching!


----------



## richardsc (Mar 1, 2012)

relocating the cats and dogs????????yep let them go in a woodland area and turn feral,top idea,lol


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow. I never knew they had so many!! I always thought being live bearers......of such big babies too by the way, that they only had 2 or 3 maybe!! 

As for the idea of not relocating them.......if the yard isnt safe the yard isnt safe & the caller made the right choice! Im sure they are much safer in their new home!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 1, 2012)

Eastern Bluies are quiet tiny when born these were 60mm tops), though Shingleback young appear almost half the size of their mother (1-2 offspring). It seems the survival rate for newly hatched Easterns is very low, but, despite all the cats and dogs we have locally, we also have a Bluie resident in every second storm water drain and garden in town, so something's working for them!


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh ok, cool, i always thought they were bigger. Ive never seen a baby bluey 'in person', but in pics they look bigger. They are very cute. Its always great to see any kind of wild life out & about, we have a heap of snakes, water dragons & monitors around our area, which always makes the afternoon walks that much more fun!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 2, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Oh ok, cool, i always thought they were bigger. Ive never seen a baby bluey 'in person', but in pics they look bigger. They are very cute. Its always great to see any kind of wild life out & about, we have a heap of snakes, water dragons & monitors around our area, which always makes the afternoon walks that much more fun!!



Lucky bugger, all I get is big, angry EB's (and Bluies, of course)!


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 2, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Lucky bugger, all I get is big, angry EB's (and Bluies, of course)!



I rarely see anything when i remember the camera though!! We seen a huge monitor on the weekend, as i am still learning about identifying, im not sure exactly, but i think it was a water monitor, it was gorgeous! We see tree snakes almost every walk, they are always in a hurry to get up the trees out of our way though, & on a number of occasions we have spotted some HUGE coastal carpets, heading into the reeds along the waters edge. We spot turtles often & just found a massive Koi the last time we were feeding the ducks. Its nice, our last neighborhood we seen nothing but drunks & rubbish!!


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 2, 2012)

Wholy crap thats a lot of little ones!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 2, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> I rarely see anything when i remember the camera though!! We seen a huge monitor on the weekend, as i am still learning about identifying, im not sure exactly, but i think it was a water monitor, it was gorgeous! We see tree snakes almost every walk, they are always in a hurry to get up the trees out of our way though, & on a number of occasions we have spotted some HUGE coastal carpets, heading into the reeds along the waters edge. We spot turtles often & just found a massive Koi the last time we were feeding the ducks. Its nice, our last neighborhood we seen nothing but drunks & rubbish!!



Are you on the East Coast, could be a Lace Monitor? Some pics would be nice!


----------



## Bel03 (Mar 3, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Are you on the East Coast, could be a Lace Monitor? Some pics would be nice!



I am on the east coast, so perhaps it was. Im taking the kids down to the park later today, & ive got the camera ready to go, so i really am hoping we see him again! Id love to know for certain what he is, i didnt get a great look at him last time, as once he spotted us he ran into some thick overgrowth, on the way back he was still hiding but had his head poking out. So cute anyway whatever he is! If i get pics, i will be sure to post them.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 10, 2012)

Thought I'd add this little fella here, sort of the down side to the upside. I've had him now for a few months following a cat attack; didn't think he'd make it (puncture wounds to the spine), but looks promising now! Loves his mice, and greens, of course (appologies for pic quality).


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 10, 2012)

Awww baby bluey luv em, thanks for sharing


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 10, 2012)

I should have mentioned, any thoughts on release dates, given that he's lost his primary fat store (tail) and brumation is only a few months away, at least for local herps? Keeping him in care until next season may be the more viable option??


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I certainly wouldn't want them in my yard, sorry folks, but lizards really freak me out !!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 10, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't want them in my yard, sorry folks, but lizards really freak me out !!



So your not interested in my "Boris" then, Annie!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 10, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> So your not interested in my "Boris" then, Annie!



ROFLAO..... so show me your... BORIS !!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 10, 2012)

Any excuse will do!!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 10, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Any excuse will do!!




Ahhh, yes, right, well....ummm...very cute I'm sure...however....let's just say that your Boris isn't quite my cup of tea, though by the look of him, he might like to make a meal of me....though with a bit of luck I wouldn't appeal to his taste buds !!! :shock:


----------

